# Edwards Kayak Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports is having it's annual August Kayak Swap & Sale Fri-Sun August 5-7, 2011 9am-6pm

Bring in your used kayaks, SUP's, rafts, duckies, etc.... and we will try to sell them for you!

http://www.alpinequestsports.com/pages/Swap.html

Everything in the store is on sale.

Save up to $300 on new kayaks!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

swap starts tomorrow!
see you there!


----------

